# extension piece for B-mann logging cars



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Someone used to make, and maybe still does, an extender piece for bachmann logging skeleton cars so you could slice the car in half and elongate it. Anyone know who made these? if they are still available? and if not does anyone have some they don't want?

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

They are made by Nonesuch. You should be able to do a search and find my post of how I modified three of the cars by extending them. I posted pictures about 2 months ago.

They really turned out nice and the procedure took only about 15 minutes per car.

actually, it took me more than 2 months to get the extensions. I think he made them specially for me so they may not be in general production now. I think they cost 5.00 each.

I know there is more to the name than just Nonesuch but I cannot think of the rest of it.

Sorry,

John


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Now there's a thought! I was going to dump mine cheap but never thought of doing this, great idea! The search feature found nothing on "Nonesuch", I think I can come up with something on my own though.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

It is not difficult to cut an extension piece yourselfes.

[url="


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Made my own; I think it makes the cars look a whole lot better. Took apart the Bachmann car, made a Silicone Mold of the center section and poured the parts using Urethane casting Resin. Ended up putting a band of styrene around them to hide the seam. Unfortunately, I no longer have the mold. 

The company that made them was Nonesuch Car and Foundry I think. Jonathan Bliese was/is selling their very nice logs.... Electric Steam Modelworks.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Like I said, he made six of them for me but it took more than two months to get them. Once I had them it took only about 15 minutes per car. I still have 3 of them left.

I also bought a set of logs which are made for the extended Bachmann Log Car. There were 11 logs in the set and they had beautiful bark detail. They really look great on the new extended log car.

I really do know what I am talking about in this instance. Some times I do not, but this time I have had personal experience with them. The guy who makes them is named Dan, i think.

I had his email and website bookmarked on my computer but it crashed and when I got my new computer I could not put them on it so they are lost.

John


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay here ae the facts:

The name of the company is: Nonesuch Car & Foundry.

Their website is: nonesuchcf.com

Their telephone number is; 360-834-4638

His Email address is: [email protected]

This is the information you asked for in your original post. 

I have talke to him at least 5 times while I was waiting for him to make my extenders. He apparently has a full time job and does this only when he has time. He also mentioned that the molds were deteriorating and he was not sure he could get a good copy when I asked to have some made, however, the ones he sent to me were perfect.

I also bought a set of logs made specifically for the extended Bachmann log car. There were 11 logs in the set and they have fantastic detail including bark which has been scraped away during the cutting and loading process.

John


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Checked the site it is under construction. I'm gonna look into making my own. 
Terry


----------

